# Preparing for a BHO party



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2012)

I thought I would show everybody how I prepare for a BHO party.

First step is to gather everything you need to make BHO. Got me some buds, some butane(5x), 2 pyrex dishes, a coffee grinder, bho extractor and a razor blade.

Second step grind your buds in the coffee grinder.

Third step place ground up buds in bho extractor, place extractor into the smaller pyrex dish, then force the butane through the extractor.

Forth step once butane has stopped dripping out of the bottom of the extractor is to place small pyrex into the larger pyrex which has hot water in it.

Fifth step once the butane has boiled away is to scrap it into a big pile. Once I do this I place in freezer to get hard.

One mistake I made was to place parchment paper in the bottom of the small pyrex dish. I think this would have work and been easier to handle the BHO which is quite sticky, but I poked holes in the paper with my extractor while injecting butane, making the parchment paper useless.

And this is how I prepare for a BHO party, even if its a party of one

Now to BIU :bong::bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

YUMM! Love hash oil! I do an iso wash but hash oil is awesome no matter what road you take. :clap: Do you vape it or put it on bud then smoke? Just wonderin'.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 28, 2012)

OMFG lol, I'm coming over bro. That looks NICE!

I tried to make BHO and Failed EXTREMELY bad lol.
Very nice setup ya got goin there! Maybe a how too on how to make one?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> OMFG lol, I'm coming over bro. That looks NICE!
> 
> I tried to make BHO and Failed EXTREMELY bad lol.
> Very nice setup ya got goin there! Maybe a how too on how to make one?


 
So what went wrong bubba?


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice job and nice post pc....I hve yet to make BHO. I hve been making canna infused oil for cooking instead. Gonna hve to gve this a try at least once.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> OMFG lol, I'm coming over bro. That looks NICE!
> 
> I tried to make BHO and Failed EXTREMELY bad lol.
> Very nice setup ya got goin there! Maybe a how too on how to make one?


 
u just need a s/s nipple, 2 s/s endcaps, 1 hole in the top cap, pepper grinder holes in the bottom, filter on inside of bottom cap and butane through the top. EZPZ.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 28, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> So what went wrong bubba?



 PVC pipe, (BEFORE READING DANGERS) , Ductape, Coffe Filter

Horrible Idea, Wasted a qp of trim/popcorn buds.. Ended up making some delicious budder afterwards from the rest.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

Ugh and , bud! Yeah don't ever use pvc, adds contaminants that aren't good for prolonging life...


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 28, 2012)

metal (stainless) turkey baster works the best imo.

build some legs for it and your good to go, even comes with an attachment to insert the nozzle 

build instructions here 
hxxp://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=2257487 w/o legs
hxxp://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f60/9-diy-bho-tube-stainless-legs-26674/ w/ legs


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

yeah, I like that stand you got for it...nice:aok: I just clamp mine down to an outdoor table...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by everyone:ciao:

*7G* I have an oil bowl for my bong and concentrate pipe.

*bubba* come on over if you can find me

*Hamster* you should try to make some, it makes your toes tingle.

BIU :bong:


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ill just scower the shores of lake Erie , 
might even dress up lmao!


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 29, 2012)

looking good duck ... going to try to purge with water next time i make it ... budder.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice PC. I am not a hash makin' guy, but I got a dude that makes it for me. I know he does it pretty much like you, as I have had to buy numerous pyrex pans, and many a master case of butane.

I do know that he shoots it into the pyrex, and places the pyrex in a double boiler type thing. I guess it helps the butane disapate faster/better. Anywho, when he is done, the product is what we call "amber glass". Much different then the "wax/budder". I will have to ge4t some pics, and if you are interested, I will have him come over and clarify what he does.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice job duck

Bet I can find you faster than Fedsux I'll use my nose and a duck call


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 29, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Nice PC. I am not a hash makin' guy, but I got a dude that makes it for me. I know he does it pretty much like you, as I have had to buy numerous pyrex pans, and many a master case of butane.
> 
> I do know that he shoots it into the pyrex, and places the pyrex in a double boiler type thing. I guess it helps the butane disapate faster/better. Anywho, when he is done, the product is what we call "amber glass". Much different then the "wax/budder". I will have to ge4t some pics, and if you are interested, I will have him come over and clarify what he does.



That is how mine turns out. Solid. Amber Glass. But the BHO that i get from Holland is like Honey. Not budder. Honey. But if you purge it with warm water after the butane it will be budder.

Need to know what they mix so it doesn't turns solid. :icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 29, 2012)

NCH and bho, Thanks for popping in. That is what mine looks like too, a piece of amber glass once harden. I place mine in the freezer for it to stay hard otherwise it gets sticky and hard to work with.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 29, 2012)

now i gotta go make some QWIso...lol.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Mar 23, 2012)

Ive never shot butane for oil . . . good thread fowl friend

years ago my boss helped me get hold of a 4 liter can of ether . . . PHEW!!!  the original bubbagum hehe . . .

Probably never again.  I've looked at hexane - less polar and the evap-rate is alot slower, but is it also less volatile/cheaper/available?


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 23, 2012)

Hexane works great brother^


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2012)

*Dan K*, If you use the more refined butane 5x or more you do not get that awful smell or the contaminants that lesser butane has. To check take your butane and expel some on to a dark surface, If you see white residue that is an additive to the butane and do not use, the surface should be clear if it has no contaminants and good to use.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 25, 2012)

PC, I own a bunch of 5x and 7x...Vector, power...etc.

They all leave residue.:aok:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 25, 2012)

*OGK* I guess I should have ran a test myself, I need to find something dark to test it with.  I was just going by what the manufacturer stated in his instructions when I purchased the bho extractor.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Mar 27, 2012)

so 5x or 7x is like the purity rating and it's marked on the can when you go to buy it?

 . . . I figure I must have a pretty good layer of residue on my brain by now anyways :joint:


----------



## Graywolf (Mar 31, 2012)

The n-X refining is to remove paraffin, which clogs the orifices of expensive butane lighters, not remove evil spirits.  

When we use lighter fuel, we use 4X Lucienne with great success and typically get strong positive feedback especially regarding our extraction flavors.

Within the mainstream brands typically used for extraction, the gas mixtures are different, typically including propane and isobutane.  The propane is added as a propellant, as butane pressure drops off to zero in freezing temperatures.  Isobutane is a contaminant, but one with similar properties to butane.  

The difference in the water solubility between propane and butane, is enough to give different results and tastes.

We've used a number of brands with good success and within the mainstream brands, I think personal tastes come into play.  When using a new brand, I pull the manufacturer's MSDS to determine contents, and spray on a mirror for the sniff, residue test.


----------



## ston-loc (Dec 1, 2012)

Have a couple pounds of trim and popcorn dried waiting to go. Buddy is supposed to come set me up and do this. Now researching how to go about doing it because he keeps brushing it off. Anyone have a link to a detailed explaination of making bho? Finding good info, but would like as much as possible before jumping in and screwing something up...


----------



## Graywolf (Dec 2, 2012)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Have a couple pounds of trim and popcorn dried waiting to go. Buddy is supposed to come set me up and do this. Now researching how to go about doing it because he keeps brushing it off. Anyone have a link to a detailed explaination of making bho? Finding good info, but would like as much as possible before jumping in and screwing something up...


 

Here are some you might read: 

http://skunkpharmresearch.com/butane-safety/ 

http://skunkpharmresearch.com/bho-extraction/ 

http://skunkpharmresearch.com/projects/


----------



## ston-loc (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks Graywolf


----------



## nvthis (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice tube PC


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks nvthis

A member and a good friend here hooked me up with it


----------



## Ron (Nov 4, 2017)

I tried using korean brand bho extractor but the extract is the same with the oil posted on the pictures. I think it's because the one that I purchased is more cheaper than the other brands. Now, I don't trust this kind of extractor. I am hoping to have a party too on the future.


----------

